# 4th Dimension INSANITY!



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 26, 2012)

I guarantee that this is the weirdest thing you will ever see


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jul 26, 2012)

Weirdest? No. Sorry but I've been to Thailand.

Interesting? Yes it's interesting.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jul 26, 2012)

Warn me next time I need to be _lit_ to watch (the vid) first... very Brick in the Wall worthy.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jul 26, 2012)

I actually watched this entire series and while I may not believe it all to be true thought it was interesting.

He has other videos on his channel and also watch his "Light has no speed" video.

Imagining the Second Dimension - YouTube


----------



## Shockley (Jul 26, 2012)

If you really want to see weird, there's a Dali/Disney collaboration out there somewhere. But this is definitely a close second.


----------

